# OBD II P2A00



## nuttallm (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a new 2007 Nissan Altima 3.5L that has 3000 miles. The Service Engine light has appeared a couple of times within the past month. The OBD code is *P2A00* (Fuel Air Metering Auxilary Emissions Controls). The first time this code appeared it was suggested the fuel cap was not adequately secured. Now that it's occured twice in 4 weeks I am becoming more concerned. I would like to know more about this code, it's severity and suggestions.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

This is a problem with one of the O2 sensors usually being slow in responding. Unfortunately I can't say which sensor specifically is causing this code because I'm at home with the '05 Altima manual the newest I have available. It doesn't hurt anything except cause the light to come on. I would like to ask if you use premium fuel all the time? Also, do you make commutes that have long flat sections of road? 
In any case, get an appointment with the Nissan dealer service department and make sure they fix it or explain to you why it is occurring.

Troy


----------

